# Bear Mountain Owns Lumberjack?



## Sven Svensson (Feb 25, 2022)

It’s more accurate to say the parent company that owns Bear Mountain bought Lumberjack on March 31, 2021. I had no idea. I hope they don’t change how Lumberjack is made as it’s a superior product in my humble opinion. In fact, they’d do well to change the BM process (pun intended) to the Lumberjack process. My apologies if this is old news and I was the last to find out.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 25, 2022)

The good news might be that lumberjack becomes more available.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 25, 2022)

I hope so. I know lumberjack is only made in Wisconsin. It would be great if it were more available and the price was more competitive.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 25, 2022)

This may be the reason for some changes that happened to Lumberjack products in  2020/2021.

At some point during the pandemic Lumberjack stopped doing 100% Mesquite, Apple, Pecan, and I think Maple as well.  They did keep the blends with all of those woods though.

Dropping 100% Apple confused me but I could see where they may drop the other 2 as Mesquite is very regional and I think Pecan is just not on the top of anyone's list even when they live in a Pecan tree state.

I hope they don't change too much more and I agree that I would prefer Bear Mountain to be more like Lumberjack with their product approach and less the other way around.

As long as I can source 100% Mesquite from somewhere I can survive the pellet chaos.  I would love to keep 100% Maple around too (Kingsford the only one I know doing 100% Maple now) but I think I have a fall back with Louisiana Grills pellets.  Since their major blend wood seems to be Maple instead of Oak or Alder like other companies.  So a heavy Maple blend like 70% maple 30% something else would work for me.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Feb 28, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I hope so. I know lumberjack is only made in Wisconsin. It would be great if it were more available and the price was more competitive.



It is available and competitive if you have the right vendors.  Rural King and Atwoods Home and Ranch have it and sell it for like $9 for 20lbs.  Dick's Sporting Goods sells it and I'm told they price match.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 28, 2022)

News to me!


----------



## mr_whipple (Feb 28, 2022)

Dicks/Field and Stream were one of the only places I could find Lumberjack, but they've had nothing but Traeger on the shelf for the last few months. Sprawl mart was carrying 100% cherry Kingsford, but that's gone also. I broke down and bought a bag of pit boss fruit blend.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 28, 2022)

Only info I could find is that Bear Mountain was bought out by Lignetics, the parent company of LJ, in 2015



1MoreFord said:


> ...
> Rural King and Atwoods Home and Ranch have it and sell it for like $9 for 20lbs.
> ...


Rual King discontinued Lumberjack and switched to their own branded bags.  I haven't taken the time to figure out who makes them for RK.


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 28, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Bear Mountain was bought out by Lignetics,


Hmmm... This is interesting...


----------



## texomakid (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## BurntWeenie (Feb 28, 2022)

Lignetics buys Great Lakes Renewable Energy | Biomassmagazine.com
					

Generational Capital Markets has announced the sale of its client, Hayward, Wisconsin-based Great Lakes Renewable Energy Inc., to Lignetics Inc., a residential wood pellet producer headquartered in Colorado. The acquisition closed on March 31.



					biomassmagazine.com


----------



## DougE (Feb 28, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Rual King discontinued Lumberjack and switched to their own branded bags. I haven't taken the time to figure out who makes them for RK.


I just read on the rec tec forum that a member called Lumberjack and asked them if they were making the RK branded pellets. They said that they are not making them.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Feb 28, 2022)

DougE said:


> I just read on the rec tec forum that a member called Lumberjack and asked them if they were making the RK branded pellets. They said that they are not making them.


I was at RK yesterday. They had a picture posted of the LJ bag and then a picture of their new bag beside it that said same product new design. But you can clearly tell that the RK pellets are bigger and the bag had quite a bit more dust in the bottom.from where the pellets were falling apart. So I didn't buy any got a bag of charcoal instead. Back to the drawing board I guess.


----------



## DougE (Feb 28, 2022)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> I was at RK yesterday. They had a picture posted of the LJ bag and then a picture of their new bag beside it that said same product new design. But you can clearly tell that the RK pellets are bigger and the bag had quite a bit more dust in the bottom.from where the pellets were falling apart. So I didn't buy any got a bag of charcoal instead. Back to the drawing board I guess.


Dang shame they quit carrying LJ, since it was the only place to get them around here. We have a Dick's, but they never seem to have any in the store. I read that Cabelas house brand is made by LJ, so those may be worth a try. RK was a lot more convenient, though.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 28, 2022)

I too hope they don’t change much, we have a farm and ranch store that started carrying LJ a couple years ago!  Not knowing if they would continue to carry them on a regular basis, I stocked up!  One thing I like about LJ is the pellets burn much more efficient than other brands I have tried!


----------



## Buckeye02 (Feb 28, 2022)

DougE said:


> Dang shame they quit carrying LJ, since it was the only place to get them around here. We have a Dick's, but they never seem to have any in the store. I read that Cabelas house brand is made by LJ, so those may be worth a try. RK was a lot more convenient, though.


Yea for sure on the convenient. My closet dicks or Cabelas are around 50 min away


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 28, 2022)

jliddil said:


> Lignetics buys Great Lakes Renewable Energy | Biomassmagazine.com
> 
> 
> Generational Capital Markets has announced the sale of its client, Hayward, Wisconsin-based Great Lakes Renewable Energy Inc., to Lignetics Inc., a residential wood pellet producer headquartered in Colorado. The acquisition closed on March 31.
> ...


Aha, Sven is correct.


TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> I was at RK yesterday. They had a picture posted of the LJ bag and then a picture of their new bag beside it that said same product new design. But you can clearly tell that the RK pellets are bigger and the bag had quite a bit more dust in the bottom.from where the pellets were falling apart. So I didn't buy any got a bag of charcoal instead. Back to the drawing board I guess.


The RK brand is definitely not LJ.  I suspect they are Pit Boss pellets by the texture, diameter, and crumbs.  
Side thought: Are Louisiana-Grills pellets the same as Pit Boss?


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 28, 2022)

Dicks had a big website sale on LJ with free shipping, back around Xmas of 2020. I bought several bags of 100% Apple, Pecan, and a few more blends. Since they shipped each bag separately, my wife was pretty irritated at me when truckloads of boxes began showing up. 
Bear Mountain is more accessible to me, and quite a bit cheaper. They burn fine, but I do wish they had a lower % of alder. Not sure exactly, but I think it's 60/40 one way or the other.


----------



## BurntWeenie (Feb 28, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Aha, Sven is correct.
> The RK brand is definitely not LJ.  I suspect they are Pit Boss pellets by the texture, diameter, and crumbs.
> Side thought: Are Louisiana-Grills pellets the same as Pit Boss?


Danson's owns Pit Boss and Lousiana Grills. Pellets might be made at different plants


----------



## sandyut (Feb 28, 2022)

interesting for sure


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 28, 2022)

Sounds like another reason to use chips mixed with the pellets in the tube.  At least fairly sure the chips are 100% right wood.


----------



## Little-m (Feb 28, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Dicks had a big website sale on LJ with free shipping, back around Xmas of 2020. I bought several bags of 100% Apple, Pecan, and a few more blends. Since they shipped each bag separately, *my wife was pretty irritated at me when truckloads of boxes began showing up.*
> Bear Mountain is more accessible to me, and quite a bit cheaper. They burn fine, but I do wish they had a lower % of alder. Not sure exactly, but I think it's 60/40 one way or the other.



LOL


----------



## texomakid (Mar 1, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Dicks had a big website sale on LJ with free shipping, back around Xmas of 2020. I bought several bags of 100% Apple, Pecan, and a few more blends. Since they shipped each bag separately, my wife was pretty irritated at me when truckloads of boxes began showing up.
> Bear Mountain is more accessible to me, and quite a bit cheaper. They burn fine, but I do wish they had a lower % of alder. Not sure exactly, but I think it's 60/40 one way or the other.



I laughed reading this since I've had a similar experience. First pellets I used were CookinPellets. They're actually very good quality pellet but a bit pricy. I did a bulk order (in attempt to save money) of 15 x 40# bags and when UPS rolled up in here we went to pitching 15 individual boxes.  Even the UPS guy was laughing. Once I learned about LJ and tried them they've been my go to pellet. LumberJack is a quality pellet at a real good price point.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Mar 1, 2022)

DougE said:


> I just read on the rec tec forum that a member called Lumberjack and asked them if they were making the RK branded pellets. They said that they are not making them.


Wow, a Rural king employee told me yesterday that LumberJack makes there pellets now lol. Probably won't try Rural King pellets as I have been pretty loyal to LumberJack. Thinking about giving Kingsford a go.


----------



## BigW. (Mar 1, 2022)

They're pretty easy to find in the Midwest.  Craiglist usually has a guy selling them.  I get mine at Fareway Meat Market a small regional grocery store.


----------



## DougE (Mar 1, 2022)

WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> Thinking about giving Kingsford a go.


I did a load of bone in chicken breasts for pulled chicken awhile back with Kingsford cherry, and the cherry flavor really came through in the meat.  And the guy who posted that he called LJ about the RK pellets also mentioned being told by the rep. that they know that RK staff has been claiming their house brand is rebranded LJ, when it's not.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 1, 2022)

DougE said:


> Dang shame they quit carrying LJ, since it was the only place to get them around here. We have a Dick's, but they never seem to have any in the store. I read that Cabelas house brand is made by LJ, so those may be worth a try. RK was a lot more convenient, though.


I THINK that Dick's allows you to order to the store for free pick up if that helps.  Also they should have a wider variety available online to order from instead of just having to pick from what is on shelves.  
Feel free to verify if this is correct or not and if you do so, please let us know :D

I have both a Dick's near me but have always bought from a guy about 20 minutes away from me. He seems to do bulk orders and sells as a "distributor" out of his barn where he has pallets of LJ pellets. I bought his last 3 bags of 100% of Mesquite and last 2 bags of 100% Apple when I read on here those were being discontinued.

I have since sourced a different and local brand of 100% Mesquite I'll be trying some day.  I still don't have a replacement for 100% Apple but it's ok, I don't use it nearly as much so the 55 lbs or so that I have should last me for years and years to come.  I only use it on bacon and sausage smoking but could always see myself expanding out to more chicken usage :)


----------



## DougE (Mar 1, 2022)

tallbm said:


> I THINK that Dick's allows you to order to the store for free pick up if that helps


Looks like the only option is ship to home @ $25.00 shipping.


----------



## BurntWeenie (Mar 1, 2022)

To locate a local LJ retailer





						Lumber Jack Retailers – Locate Lumber Jack Brand Heating & BBQ Pellets
					






					lumberjackretailers.com


----------



## tallbm (Mar 1, 2022)

DougE said:


> Looks like the only option is ship to home @ $25.00 shipping.


That sucks :(


----------



## BurntWeenie (Mar 1, 2022)

DougE said:


> Looks like the only option is ship to home @ $25.00 shipping.


Or try to arrange a group buy


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 1, 2022)

jliddil said:


> To locate a local LJ retailer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I just located a place near me that I never heard of (mainly a fireplace store, I think.) According to their website, they carry BBQr's Delight, GMG, Pacific Pellets & Ol' Hick Pellets (never heard of either of them),  and LJ in many 100% flavors, including maple, mesquite, oak, apple, cherry, hickory, and pecan. Says to call for price, though. Guess I'll have to check them out this weekend (and leave the wife at home. Somehow she thinks I have too much already. It's her fault that I'm down to 6 20-lb. bags of charcoal.)


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 1, 2022)

tallbm said:


> I still don't have a replacement for 100% Apple


Cabela's sells 100% apple for a decent price....and it is LJ pellets.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 1, 2022)

tallbm said:


> I only use it on bacon


99 Ranch has pork belly for $3.79.  Got a 4 lb today.  Not sure if make bacon or something else?


----------



## tallbm (Mar 1, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Interesting. I just located a place near me that I never heard of (mainly a fireplace store, I think.) According to their website, they carry BBQr's Delight, GMG, Pacific Pellets & Ol' Hick Pellets (never heard of either of them),  and LJ in many 100% flavors, including maple, mesquite, oak, apple, cherry, hickory, and pecan. Says to call for price, though. Guess I'll have to check them out this weekend (and leave the wife at home. Somehow she thinks I have too much already. It's her fault that I'm down to 6 20-lb. bags of charcoal.)


You may want to call ahead so you don't waste a trip.  Alot of that online info is plain wrong and the people at the stores have no idea.  I ran into that looking for pellets at a fireplace store in the past.  Glad I called before making the drive :)


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 1, 2022)

tallbm said:


> You may want to call ahead so you don't waste a trip.  Alot of that online info is plain wrong and the people at the stores have no idea.  I ran into that looking for pellets at a fireplace store in the past.  Glad I called before making the drive :)


Well...., it's not that far, and it'll give me an excuse to visit our forumite friend, Ynot2k, who started Jeff's Texas Smokehouse in Marysville, WA.


----------



## DougE (Mar 1, 2022)

I saw today where Lowes is stocking Bear mountain. I don't remember them having anything but Pitboss and Kingsford pellets in the past.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 2, 2022)

Don't forget, Tractor Supply has started selling Bear Mountain.


----------



## DougE (Mar 2, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> Don't forget, Tractor Supply has started selling Bear Mountain.


Tractor supply by me has been selling Bear Mountain at least since last spring when I got my pellet grill. Problem is they hardly keep much of a variety. I think oak, apple, and some blend or other is about all I've seen on the shelf. They got tons of Pit Boss pellets though.


----------



## motsyball (Mar 4, 2022)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> I was at RK yesterday. They had a picture posted of the LJ bag and then a picture of their new bag beside it that said same product new design. But you can clearly tell that the RK pellets are bigger and the bag had quite a bit more dust in the bottom.from where the pellets were falling apart. So I didn't buy any got a bag of charcoal instead. Back to the drawing board I guess.


So my local RK lied to me.  Yesterday they told me the RK pellets were made by Lumberjack and were the exact same pellets.  I guess its back to the drawing board to me too. I need to find another place to buy Lumberjack pellets in Louisville Ky.  Any ideas? The Lumberjack website doesn't show any lumberjack dealers in Louisville KY. I think I read somewhere that Cabelas wood pellets are made by Lumberjack. Can anyone verify?  How is the quality of Cabelas wood pellets?


----------



## DougE (Mar 4, 2022)

motsyball said:


> I think I read somewhere that Cabelas wood pellets are made by Lumberjack. Can anyone verify? How is the quality of Cabelas wood pellets?


It's my understanding that Cabelas are made by LJ, but I haven't tried them. Dick's also sells Lumberjack, but my store doesn't usually have any in stock. Kingsford makes decent pellets, but they cost more than Lumberjack.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 4, 2022)

I know that Cabela's pellets are rebranded Lumber Jack. 
SIL uses Cabela's pellets, and they are identical in diameter and appearance to my LJ pellets.
ND chain store sells Lumber Jack, Bear Mountain and Traeger pellets.  
My store has LJ and T pellets in clear bins to compare.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 6, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Well...., it's not that far, and it'll give me an excuse to visit our forumite friend, Ynot2k, who started Jeff's Texas Smokehouse in Marysville, WA.



*So I stopped by Jeff's (Ynot2k) today for lunch. Had his special of the day, which was a smoked brisket burger. Have to say, this was one of the best, if not THE best, burgers I have ever eaten. There's a reason why he was voted best in WA state. Big shout out to him!*

Found that store, which turned out to be mainly a home furniture and appliance store, but their BBQ section was HUGE!  Many brands of pellets and accessories. Lots of Lumber Jack, though not many 100%. They said they were due for a delivery, so maybe more coming in? I even found some boxes of AMAZEN pellets in corn cob. They looked like regular pellets, not the crumbled, horse bedding ones from Tractor Supply.  If anyone is local to Seattle-north, it is Bry's in Marysville.


----------



## motsyball (Mar 7, 2022)

DougE said:


> It's my understanding that Cabelas are made by LJ, but I haven't tried them. Dick's also sells Lumberjack, but my store doesn't usually have any in stock. Kingsford makes decent pellets, but they cost more than Lumberjack.


Yes i did see where Dicks sells Lumberjack pellets but they are almost double the price of what Rural King charged for them.  I think I will give the Cabelas wood pellets a try.


----------



## DougE (Mar 7, 2022)

motsyball said:


> Yes i did see where Dicks sells Lumberjack pellets but they are almost double the price of what Rural King charged for them.  I think I will give the Cabelas wood pellets a try.


A report after you've tried them would be appreciated. Where Rural King pulled Lumberjack out of their stores has a lot of us looking for alternatives. Pit Boss and Traeger are readily available, but I don't care for them. Kingsford is available, and though I like them well enough, they're way more expensive than Lumberjack.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Mar 8, 2022)

DougE said:


> A report after you've tried them would be appreciated. Where Rural King pulled Lumberjack out of their stores has a lot of us looking for alternatives. Pit Boss and Traeger are readily available, but I don't care for them. Kingsford is available, and though I like them well enough, they're way more expensive than Lumberjack.


I picked up a bag of Bear Mountain apple from TSC this weekend. Haven't had a chance to try them yet. They only had 2 bags of apple. But the manager said that he would rain check me in whatever I wanted I just had to let them know


----------



## motsyball (Mar 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> A report after you've tried them would be appreciated. Where Rural King pulled Lumberjack out of their stores has a lot of us looking for alternatives. Pit Boss and Traeger are readily available, but I don't care for them. Kingsford is available, and though I like them well enough, they're way more expensive than Lumberjack.


I went by Cabelas and bought a bag of the Cabelas competition smoking pellets. I did ask them who made them and they said in the past it was Lumber Jack but they said now they are made by Bear Mountain. I compared the pellet color to the Lumber Jack competition blend and the Cabelas are lighter in color, but I don't know if that even means anything. I have only had my pellet smoker a few months so I really don't know what to look for when it comes to a quality pellet.


----------



## Kevin Braker (Mar 17, 2022)

I have about 500 lb of LJ , after that i will probably switch to PB....


----------



## markv (Apr 22, 2022)

DougE said:


> I just read on the rec tec forum that a member called Lumberjack and asked them if they were making the RK branded pellets. They said that they are not making them.


Not that I’m aware of. I actually make the rec teq ultimate blend.


----------



## DougE (Apr 22, 2022)

markv said:


> Not that I’m aware of. I actually make the rec teq ultimate blend.


Ok, but what does what rec teq sells have to do with who is making the RK branded pellets Rural king is selling?


----------



## mike243 (Apr 22, 2022)

Well I am down to 1/2 a hopper and a few in a bucket, will try rural king brand before I go to Kingsford full time, they are very good pellets but pricey, can find them most of the time


----------



## DougE (Apr 22, 2022)

mike243 said:


> Well I am down to 1/2 a hopper and a few in a bucket, will try rural king brand before I go to Kingsford full time, they are very good pellets but pricey, can find them most of the time


Yeah, the Kingsford go for $20 for a 20# bag around here. I like the flavor I get out of them, but dang.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 22, 2022)

DougE said:


> Yeah, the Kingsford go for $20 for a 20# bag around here. I like the flavor I get out of them, but dang.


Im using Kingsford right now and love them. Getting them for $14/lb but from a local country grocer. If I can get them for that price I will continue


----------



## DougE (Apr 22, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Im using Kingsford right now and love them. Getting them for $14/lb but from a local country grocer


Kingsford are as good as Lumberjack from my limited trials, but $20 a bag is kind of rough. $14 a bag sounds better.


----------



## markv (Apr 22, 2022)

DougE said:


> Ok, but what does what rec teq sells have to do with who is making the RK branded pellets Rural king is selling?


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 22, 2022)

motsyball said:


> I went by Cabelas and bought a bag of the Cabelas competition smoking pellets. I did ask them who made them and they said in the past it was Lumber Jack but they said now they are made by Bear Mountain. I compared the pellet color to the Lumber Jack competition blend and the Cabelas are lighter in color, but I don't know if that even means anything. I have only had my pellet smoker a few months so I really don't know what to look for when it comes to a quality pellet.


Eye opener!  I stopped by Cabelas and noticed they have new bags, too.  Checked and the pellets do not look the same as LJ.


TNJAKE said:


> Getting them for $14/lb but from a local country grocer.


You are a much richer person (staying gender identity neutral) to pay $14 per pound for pellets.


markv said:


> I actually make the rec teq ultimate blend.


And you are whom?


----------



## sandyut (Apr 23, 2022)

DougE said:


> Kingsford are as good as Lumberjack from my limited trials, but $20 a bag is kind of rough. $14 a bag sounds better.


Man all that is way spendy.  Local guys around here sell LB for $10 a 20lb bag with tax.


----------



## markv (Apr 23, 2022)

A gentleman stated he had inquired as to if rec teq was producing the pellets in question. As I make the ultimate blend and have for sometime now. I knew this was not correct and commented on it.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 23, 2022)

markv said:


> As I make the ultimate blend and have for sometime now.


Now that is interesting.


----------

